# Thyroglobulin?



## a2bc2 (Jul 22, 2014)

Anyone here have high thyroglobulin before diagnosis? I read that it can be a tumor marker but my endo said that is the case only AFTER TT. I have high TPO, TSI and in July my Thyroglobulin was 146.2 and this week it is 155. TgAB is <1.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Elevated Tg before surgery can be indicative of both thyroid cancer and autoimmune disease. S, prior to surgery, it's a piece of the proverbial puzzle, but does not give you anything definitive.

Mine was elevated before surgery. I can't remember the number, but it was pretty high out of range.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Have you had an ultra-sound?


----------



## a2bc2 (Jul 22, 2014)

The ENT did a quick one but he said I just had "pseudo" nodules and refused a biopsy. Going for another ent opinion next Thursday. I'm so scared to have a TT and end up worse off..


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

As long as you are w/us; we will help you as much as possible "if" you have TT! One step at a time!

Hugs,


----------

